
I’m a black man. Here’s what happened when I booked an Airbnb - tlrobinson
https://medium.com/stay-woke/i-read-about-this-phenomenon-of-black-people-being-rejected-on-airbnb-f36dd3ab0375#.dpy5c25bj
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11787803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11787803)

